# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Manned vehicles >  Hoverboards

## Airicist

Hoverboard on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Farthest flight by hoverboard - Guinness World Records

Published on May 22, 2015




> Watch Catalin Alexandru Duru become the first person ever to break the Guinness World Records Title for the Farthest journey by hoverboard. Full story: 
> "Video: Watch incredible footage of farthest flight by a hoverboard record set by Canada's Catalin Alexandru Duru" 
> 
> by Kevin Lynch
> May 22, 2015
> 
> The farthest flight by hoverboard is 275.9 m (905 ft 2 in) and was achieved by Alexandru Duru (Canada) at Lake Ouareau in Quebec, Canada on 25 August 2014.
> 
> Catalin said:
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Lexus has created a real, rideable hoverboard

Published on Jun 23, 2015




> When technology, design and imagination come together, amazing things can be achieved.
> 
> SLIDE is the fourth project in the ‘Amazing in Motion’ series and this time, we’ve challenged ourselves more than ever, in order to create something unique.
> 
> The Lexus hoverboard represents true engineering innovation and over the coming weeks, we’ll be bringing you regular updates on the progress of this extraordinary project. Follow the conversation using #LexusHover
> 
> Amazing in motion


"Lexus has designed a working 'impossible' hoverboard"

by Michael Rundle
June 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Hoverboard Is All Skate With No Levitate

Published on Sep 1, 2015




> The mad scientist who started Hoverboard Technologies calls his vehicle an “earned experience.” That means it’s hard to ride. Despite the name, this hoverboard* doesn’t levitate. Instead, it uses gyroscopes like a Segway to help you balance with your feet on either side of one giant rollerblade-style wheel in the center.
> 
> Read full article:
> "Ride This One-Wheeled Gyro Skate They Call A “Hoverboard”"
> 
> by Josh Constine
> September 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

SSI's Shred of the Week: Hoverboard

Published on Oct 21, 2015




> Today is October 21st, 2015! Any second now a speeding silver sports car traveling at 88 miles per hour might be coming out of nowhere from 1985! From what we've seen in the movies, living in the future is destined to be quite posh. However, some of those basic items we were promised may not have been invented yet. Watch as our Quad® Q70 four shaft shredder prepares a not so functional hoverboard for it's new future.

----------


## Airicist

Top 5 Facts about Hoverboards

Published on Feb 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Flyboard Air test 1

Published on Apr 9, 2016




> Zapata Racing has achieved the dream of mankind and offers you the first video of Franky Zapata flying on the innovation Flyboard® Air.
> 
> The Independent Propulsion Unit represents 4 years of hard work for a result exceeding all records:
> - Autonomous flight up to 10,000 feet
> - Top speed of 150km/h (93,2 mph)
> - 10 min autonomy
> 
> Although the UFO is still in prototype phase and won’t be on the market in 2016, it has exactly the same behavior as the WFD Flyboard® Pro Series.
> Those who wants to feel the thrill, or pending the governmental approval, we invite you to discover the products ZR:
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Flyboard Air - Guinness World Record

Published on Apr 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 13, 2016




> Flyboard® Air 360° video - GUINNESS WORLD RECORDS achievement for the Farthest flight in hoverboard performed on saturday 30th of April 2016 at Sausset les Pins

----------


## Airicist

Canadian develops futuristic hoverboard

Published on Oct 13, 2015




> Canadian inventor Catalin Alexandru Duru has created a hoverboard that allows humans to fly.


"Canadian inventor tests new prototype of record-setting hoverboard"
Catalin Alexandru Duru has been working on top-secret, next-generation version of fan-driven board

October 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Farthest flight by hoverboard - Guinness World Records

Published on May 6, 2016




> Franky Zapata set a new a new Guinness World Record title for the Farthest hoverboard flight during a spectacular attempt off the coast of Sausset-les-Pins in the south of France.
> 
> "Confirmed: Franky Zapata sets new Farthest hoverboard flight record in France"
> 
> by Kevin Lynch
> April 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Flyboard Air demonstration during Challengers 16 in Barcelona

Published on Jul 11, 2016

----------

